# Wish me luck



## DCBluesman (Sep 17, 2008)

Color me foolish, but I'm a man on a mission.  I've decided to take the next 24 hours and do a CA finish on some pens.  

I have 85 Jr. Gent ballpoint pens,  48 ounces of thick CA, a gallon of accelerator, fresh bars of tripoli and white diamond and I'm wearing sunglasses. 

(And I could swear I just heard Joliet Jake tell me to "Hit it.")


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds like you only need a good stereo system and some "tunes" to make it happen!!!

WOW, EIGHTY-FIVE pens - pretty prolific!!!


----------



## flyingmelon (Sep 17, 2008)

*Got air filter?*

Man I'd be higher than a kite after about 10. Good luck on those.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 17, 2008)

DCBluesman said:


> Color me foolish, but I'm a man on a mission.  I've decided to take the next 24 hours and do a CA finish on some pens.




Hey Lou, one of my dearest friends told me the other night that any *beep* can do a CA finish.   I think that means you qualify! :foot-in-mouth:

Mike


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 17, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> WOW, EIGHTY-FIVE pens - pretty prolific!!!


 I get high with a little help from my friends.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 17, 2008)

One thing for sure after 85 CA finishes you'll be well fumigated! :hypnotized:.


----------



## markgum (Sep 17, 2008)

enjoy the CA Fumes.  just remember put the CA on the pen not the white diamond.  DAMHIKT


----------



## novop711 (Sep 17, 2008)

Good luck Lou. Don't forget to come up for air periodically.


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 17, 2008)

turn on the fans!!!


----------



## byounghusband (Sep 17, 2008)

Dang Lou,
85 pens with CA finish??

Gluing up one Credit Card Cigar Pen nearly knocked me out!! :hypnotized::beat-up:

Good Luck with that!!  Take AIR Breaks!!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 17, 2008)

JayDevin said:


> turn on the fans!!!


 
OK...Turned on at least one fan!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 17, 2008)

If I did that many I would wind up with one big finger - about the size of 5 of mine now, but they would all be stuck together.

Hope they sell as fast as you can make em.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 17, 2008)

At my current pace, I'm figuring I'll be done at 8 a.m. tomorrow...as long as I don't eat or sleep.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 17, 2008)

BRobbins629 said:


> If I did that many I would wind up with one big finger - about the size of 5 of mine now, but they would all be stuck together.
> 
> Hope they sell as fast as you can make em.


 
This raises an interesting, philosophical question>

IF all your fingers are glued together and you are driving down the highway and feel COMPELLED to give some ahole the finger, are you, instead 

*GIVING HIM A HAND????*


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 17, 2008)

DCBluesman said:


> At my current pace, I'm figuring I'll be done at 8 a.m. tomorrow...as long as I don't eat or sleep.


 

Suggestion:

PICK UP THE PACE!!!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm at 20 in 5 hours, so the pace is about the same.  As for the finger versus giving someone a hand, I'm closing in on giving an arm and a leg. :befuddled:


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 17, 2008)

*Very contortionistic!!*

(I can't spare a leg while driving!!)​


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 17, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> This raises an interesting, philosophical question>
> 
> IF all your fingers are glued together and you are driving down the highway and feel COMPELLED to give some ahole the finger, are you, instead
> 
> *GIVING HIM A HAND????*


No, just asking him to read between the lines!


----------



## marcruby (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow, I can't wait to see a picture of all those pens in a pile.  What an inspiration!!

Marc


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 17, 2008)

Almost at the 11 hour mark and I'm only finished with 40 pens.  I'm losing ground.  I think a double-expresso is called for!


----------



## kirkfranks (Sep 17, 2008)

DCBluesman said:


> I think a double-expresso is called for!


 
I hope you can have that delivered.  Would waste too much time to run out to the local :coffee: shop.


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 17, 2008)

Quit Postin and Keep in Glueing!

You Have work to do!


----------



## markgum (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah; don't take the time to get an expresso; send the neighbor on a buzz juice run for you. something like a quad triple expresso with extra ginsing....


----------



## BobBurt (Sep 17, 2008)

80 pens....you bored or something???????


----------



## jeff (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd love to see a time-lapse video of that.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 17, 2008)

I have my own espresso machine and its running on the warp drive as it is!


----------



## Snorton20 (Sep 17, 2008)

DCBluesman said:


> I get high with a little help from my friends.


 Ah, nothing like the Beatles.  Lou, you are way to close and to talented not to have a friend like me come and pick your brain in person for a few hours (days) .  Hint Hint.  I have been to your site and love the work you do.  I am trying my luck here in Fredericksburg, VA and so far so good.  My wife gets me most of my sales.  I think I am at 68 pens sold so far.  Not bad for a hobby.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 17, 2008)

So far, so good.
















My wrist hurts! :frown:


----------



## Snorton20 (Sep 17, 2008)

Good to hear.  Just glad that you are still alive after breathing in those wonderful fumes.


----------



## leehljp (Sep 18, 2008)

Lou,

I think you were sniffing too much glue :bulgy-eyes: when you decided to do than many in that short of time! :biggrin: No help from friends are needed for that! 

85 pens, a good way to get CA experience fast!


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 18, 2008)

by my calculations...you're now 2+ hours into overtime...status?


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 18, 2008)

1:56 late!  Things slowed significantly at about 2 a.m.  Last pen just finished.  I have a sore shoulder and sore wrist and I WANT MY LACQUER BACK!  Thanks for the fun comments that kept me going.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 18, 2008)

congrats!  you won't miss those brain cells anyway...it was just 2nd grade math or something like that...:biggrin:


----------



## flyingmelon (Sep 18, 2008)

GoodTurns said:


> congrats!  you won't miss those brain cells anyway...it was just 2nd grade math or something like that...:biggrin:


At least he can still go on "I'm not smarter then a fifth Grader"


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 24, 2008)

Finished, engraved and assembled.


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey Lou!

3rd row, 5th one over....isn't that barrel upside down???:devil:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 24, 2008)

Princess, that's just mean and I love it:highfive: betcha he looked....





PR_Princess said:


> Hey Lou!
> 
> 3rd row, 5th one over....isn't that barrel upside down???:devil:


----------



## SamThePenMan (Sep 24, 2008)

jeff said:


> I'd love to see a time-lapse video of that.



That would be interesting. At some point when I own a house and have a dedicated shop I may install web cams. Though I don't know if I would do any marathon pen turnings. Closest I came one year was making about 7 or 8 pens in a row with in about 4 hours I guess, when I was working at a high school. I didn't have a lathe of my own yet so I had to use one at the school. It was the last day before winter break (I think I had been turning for a month or two by then) and my parents wanted some pens to send to relatives for Christmas. Luckily I didn't have any real work to do being as that it was the last day before the break.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 24, 2008)

PR_Princess said:


> Hey Lou!
> 
> 3rd row, 5th one over....isn't that barrel upside down???:devil:


 Yes!


----------



## skiprat (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry Lou, but you ain't finished!!!!! There's only 83 pens there


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 24, 2008)

Two had to be mailed out before they were all completed! But nice catch!


----------

